# Honda Inverter eu2000i question



## Inthecountry (May 20, 2018)

I bought this brand new, never used it, and am trying to sell it since I no longer have the trailer I was going to use this with.

Can this be used by itself? When I was selling it someone said this to me about it: "You Forgot to mention this is a companion generator to be used in conjunction with the regular generator I’m sorry this is not what I want."

Could someone please enlighten me how this is used? Can it be used by itself? Does it have to be run in conjunction with another one so therefore unless I buy another one I can't use it?

I have no idea anymore what this is that I have. Thanks


----------



## generatorman (May 20, 2018)

I'm not so sure that is a companion version. The companion has a 30 amp out on it and has the letter "c" in its name... like eu2000c. On the image on your box it looks like two 20 amp outlets and not the 1 20 amp and 1 30 amp (that is the companion model) Look on the front and see if it looks like two "normal" plugs you'd have at your house? If so than that is the standard one, NOT the companion.

If you're concerned further post a pic of the front of it  Thanks


----------



## generatorman (May 20, 2018)

Look here at the companion one https://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/models/eu2200i-companion 

see the funky 30 amp plug on the front? I don't think thats what you have. If you have the standard one, yes it runs on its own and is a nice generator. It runs standalone and many people WANT them  Whomever came to buy yours doesn't understand what they need I guess.


----------



## Inthecountry (May 20, 2018)

Thank you. Yes, it was the stand alone one and yes, I had multiple people wanting to buy it after the first person.

I sold it for asking price. In a few years I will need to get another one, but, till then, didn't want this sitting around.

Again, thank you for your help.


----------

